# “Snipers; really high-end users”.



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Lol. How many folks here bought that pitch? Lol.

Triggerpoint Has No Website But Still Brings The Derp To SHOT


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

That's just stupid. The "high end users" saying is just to sound more cool. I would not want something like that where you have to have a finger on the trigger to activate a laser or light.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

That product is as stupid as the guys hair at the end complaining about it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Just what a sniper wants " a light to come on when he goes to shoot " ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, the guy on the video is a real azz.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Oh my!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Whiskey sierra 1-2,this is Romeo tango-6
I got two skinny's at 2 'o'clock 12 clicks do I tack the shot -over-
negative romeo-tango 6 we can see your light abort and return to homeplate-freaking dumbazz.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

These guys stay in business?

Fools and their money, I suppose.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> These guys stay in business?
> 
> Fools and their money, I suppose.


They soon part ways.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow, I wonder how many people are going to get shot over this grand idea.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Yep that Ar 15 sure looked like on hell of an impressive sniper platform ( Phqing mall ninja ) Denton quick revive the old mall ninja thread, this guy had to be in it


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

THE MALL NINJA HAS BEEN IDENTIFIED its Mike Middleton he now works for TriggerPoint as a consultant on the side while keeping Americas Malls Safe


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As much as I prize my AR's and number of years I carried one. I never though of it as a sniper plat form. Light on light flash light not flashing sounds like he spliced the control to our Christmas tree lights to it. Some shooter get worked up about a safety, they would never figure out all the switches on the rig.
If that is what someone wants , long as it aint my money ok. Sniper duty does not fit in to normal personal self defense.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Guess that's determined by the distance you set for your security perimeter Smitty901. AR's have been used as Sniper Support rifles especially in the Army. While it is preferable for a Sniper team to maintain ammunition commonality, the 7.62 NATO has become regulated to Sniper Support Rifles for the most part. But as to the use of visible lasers/lights on sniper rifles??????? Perhaps he should have stuck with "really high-end users", at least that gives him the veil of secrecy to hide behind.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you know what a sniper uses the biggest thing they can get there hands on that's what.
and they like their rifles plain just like jane.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Guess that's determined by the distance you set for your security perimeter Smitty901. AR's have been used as Sniper Support rifles especially in the Army. While it is preferable for a Sniper team to maintain ammunition commonality, the 7.62 NATO has become regulated to Sniper Support Rifles for the most part. But as to the use of visible lasers/lights on sniper rifles??????? Perhaps he should have stuck with "really high-end users", at least that gives him the veil of secrecy to hide behind.


 Not really. We issued m14's to designated marksman. We did not deploy M4's as snipers.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Not really. We issued m14's to designated marksman. We did not deploy M4's as snipers.


Smitty901, one of US might be spending more time in the cup than reading the prose? DM's with M14's aren't Snipers with M2010's or Navy Precision Shooters with Longer Stronger Rifles, and yet there was a time when the M16 went out as the Sniper Support Rifle. I may be just an Old Sailor, but the curriculum for a USMC 8541 and an Army MOS Senior Sniper is a bit more restrictive than what any M14 issued DM has completed. Please don't confuse the Navy's lack of USMC Secondary MOS's as an inability to complete the training syllabus. Now I must admit that it has been over 40+ years since the Navy sent prospects to the USMC Scout Sniper School to learn how to handle a rifle, but I didn't say I was born yesterday even if it was on a turnip truck. But the accomplishments of the Old and Lonely have little to due with Today's Warriors.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

M118LR said:


> Smitty901, one of US might be spending more time in the cup than reading the prose? DM's with M14's aren't Snipers with M2010's or Navy Precision Shooters with Longer Stronger Rifles, and yet there was a time when the M16 went out as the Sniper Support Rifle. I may be just an Old Sailor, but the curriculum for a USMC 8541 and an Army MOS Senior Sniper is a bit more restrictive than what any M14 issued DM has completed. Please don't confuse the Navy's lack of USMC Secondary MOS's as an inability to complete the training syllabus. Now I must admit that it has been over 40+ years since the Navy sent prospects to the USMC Scout Sniper School to learn how to handle a rifle, but I didn't say I was born yesterday even if it was on a turnip truck. But the accomplishments of the Old and Lonely have little to due with Today's Warriors.


really? 
The M21 Sniper Weapon System (SWS) is the semi-automatic sniper rifle adaptation of the M14 rifle. It is chambered for the 7.62×51mm NATO cartridge.
you don't say?
I used the m21 on loaner a few times 
but my actual issued rifle which they let me purchase was an m24(actually it was different mine was in 30-06 not 308 and did not have a detachable magazine.) it now sits in my gun safe.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Would you care to give the dates of your ancient History Expose Medic33, Last National Match I used in service was an M25, and it was used as a Sniper Support Rifle. That was long after I'd made extended range confirmed kills with a Bolt Action McMillan .50 BMG. But US Navy Folks ain't much hands with rifles. Therefore we hire Marine Scout Snipers, and yes I'll still tip my cap to any Army Senior Snipers serving. But don't expect me to say any foul words about Marine Corp Snipers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sniper is an assigned position. Limited in most cases to no more than one to an infantry company. That does not mean they always have one. However you can have all the designated marksman you can send to the training. They are issued plain old everyday M14,s nothing fancy. You would be shocked at how many are still in inventory. It is not their primary weapon but issued when needed. They seldom left the FOB.
With 5 trained designated marksman all I had to do was request the weapons and they came. Most cases they were used for fob security. When Snipers are assigned to an infantry mission they are used in as an over watch, and they do not carry M4's .
Never saw a M24 in 30.06, That would be a dam good deer rifle. The M24 in 308 were sold to public after a Remington refurbish. The weapons they have now are amazing. At one time you could pick them up in near prefect condition for $1200. That would be a steel today.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Can I go so far as to say that your DM's carried at least a Crazy horse Smitty901. Forward watch (or forward observer) would be a far more common position for a Sniper Team Smitty901. Perhaps the Navy has a far different use for their Sniper Trained Personnel? Usually the forward group has come and gone before the Regular Infantry enter an area Smitty901. Just a common question, if you had 5 DM's at your disposal, what rear guard area's had the Snipers assigned to them?

M24's were outfitted with the original 300 Win Mag Chamber Smitty901, that was one of the benefits of the Army maintaining the 30-06 Long Action of the M24 vice the .308 Short Action of the USMC M40. Remington is still selling used refurbished M24's on a tier system. A 26 inch Heavy 5R Barrel Bedded into a heavy aramid fiber completely adjustable stock isn't my idea of a "dam good deer rifle". But you are probably far more physically fit than I am today.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Sniper is an assigned position. Limited in most cases to no more than one to an infantry company. That does not mean they always have one. However you can have all the designated marksman you can send to the training. They are issued plain old everyday M14,s nothing fancy. You would be shocked at how many are still in inventory. It is not their primary weapon but issued when needed. They seldom left the FOB.
> With 5 trained designated marksman all I had to do was request the weapons and they came. Most cases they were used for fob security. When Snipers are assigned to an infantry mission they are used in as an over watch, and they do not carry M4's .
> Never saw a M24 in 30.06, That would be a dam good deer rifle. The M24 in 308 were sold to public after a Remington refurbish. The weapons they have now are amazing. At one time you could pick them up in near prefect condition for $1200. That would be a steel today.


it wasn't really an m24 I though I pointed that out? it was a Remington 700 with a 26 inch barrel in 3006 still had the wood stock- I picked it because it because it fit me and felt really good sighting it in , it also had an old leatherwood scope mounted on it.
I only worked in that capacity just shy of 5 years and it wasn't my primary MOS.
I had no idea the navy hired marines? I had know idea marines could be hired? and they don't use McMillian 50bmg's they use the same thing we do barret M82's
so I have no idea were the navy trains it's snipers but the army has a school and it is the toughest I went through hands down.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh and yes smitty we do carry M4's + the sniper weapon sometimes.
I would also like to point out that most of the time when snipers (at least when I was) are deployed it is for observation or over sear positions.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Medic33, I don't know if there are any Marines here, but believe me when I tell you that they feel the only reason to have a Navy is to drive the Corp to work. If you don't believe me ask them. As to McMillan Rifles, perhaps a bit of further research on your part is required, you may even want to research the family. Here is a page you might like: US Special Operations | Weapons

Anyway, the Navy was using .50 BMG McMillan Rifles (M87, M87R, M95, M95 "UL") long before the Army accepted the M82 Barret, and the TAC-338 and TAC-50 are still in operation as we speak. As to the location of the current Navy Sniper Training School, it's not germane to my curriculum. (I'm to Old to have gone there as anything other than an instructor) Back in my day you qualified as a combat swimmer and got the chance to attend USMC Training. The first M40 I touched was nothing more than a Bull Barreled Winchester Model 70 in 30-06, it even had a wooden stock. Come to think of it you may want to research McMillan Stocks, I think you will find that a few of them made it onto a couple of Military Sniper Rifles. But the Older I get, the less sure I am about what I knew. Ask a Devil Dog about that M4 as Sniper Support, I do believe they still use the M-16 for that role.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ok m118lr,
I think most people get confused on the terminology used maybe I can clear this up a bit.
A sniper has a specific skill set is attached to a platoon or group but works independently from them kind of like a forward observer.
A designated marksman is a grunt with a rifle that can engage targets farther out than the standard infantry rifle and they know how to use it they really don't have any special training but they are expert marksmen.
I would also like to point out that sometime(most of the time) a sniper carries a compact rifle/smg to use when enroute to the point they are to deploy as a sniper this could be an m16 variant(most common),mp5,swedish-k, even an m3 grease gun.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh and no body in the service wants a light to come on when they put their finger on the trigger that is a serious violation of light and sound discipline.


----------

